# Reg or Res???



## SigPigs (15 Apr 2005)

Just trying to figure out the break down of people on this board, I thought it would be fun to see how many of each. Thanks for voting!!!


----------



## joeyl (15 Apr 2005)

Civie atm, just started the paper work process to join reg forces Sig Op


----------



## goshofmosh (15 Apr 2005)

reserve for just over a year and a half now


----------



## OLD F of S (16 Apr 2005)

Started out as CFN rad tech 1CSR ended as F of S 79 Com Regt


                           Regards OLD F of S


----------



## Trinity (16 Apr 2005)

Might want to add CADET to that list


i know technically they're civilian... but it would be
interesting to see how many of them infest.. um.. visit the boards   ;D


(unless you mean for them to click on Animal...)


----------



## sgt_mandal (16 Apr 2005)

;D..........funny................


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Apr 2005)

I wanted to choosed mineral, as I'm like salt.

I melt when it rains

dileas


tess


----------



## aesop081 (16 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Might want to add CADET to that list
> 
> 
> i know technically they're civilian... but it would be
> ...



And you comment on my posting style !!!  Thats the pot calling the kettle black padre.........a few times around the rosary for you  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Apr 2005)

Currently Res, but in the process of transferring Regs, a new category


----------



## Radop (19 Apr 2005)

Was reserve, went regs, back to reserves, back to regs and still there (debating CRA 55 or 60).


----------



## chrisf (20 Apr 2005)

Glad to see there's 4 fellow minerals there... we're like finding money under the couch... exciting, but can come in handy somtimes...


----------

